

My attempt to Mobilize WordPress - workhorse
http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-mobile-detector/

======
workhorse
About a month ago I tried to find a wordpress plugin that would mobilize my
blog.

I was shocked to find out that the vast majority of plugins only detect smart
phones, which is but a fraction of the mobile market.

Over the past two weeks I decided to build my own plugin that would detect as
many mobile phones as possible.

Currently I calculated that my plugin can detect over 5,000 devices.

It is my goal over the next 6 months to optimize the mobile detection through
community feedback.

Through this WordPress plugin, I hope to create a class that I can open source
to help all websites detect mobile users and provide them with a better user
experience.

------
cd34
Might want to look at integrating this somehow.

<http://www.tera-wurfl.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page>

